# POST PROCESSOR



## Mid Day Machining (Oct 10, 2013)

I have a friend who just bought a used knee mill with a Anilam 6000 control on it. He has asked if I know anyone who might have a Mastercam post processor for that control you would care to share.

Thanks on his behalf.

Steve


----------



## brucer (Oct 10, 2013)

Mid Day Machining said:


> I have a friend who just bought a used knee mill with a Anilam 6000 control on it. He has asked if I know anyone who might have a Mastercam post processor for that control yuy would care to share.
> 
> Thanks on his behalf.
> 
> Steve



  I believe its in mastercam already, if not it should be able to find it on mastercams website


----------

